
Loftit - alifardoss
https://loftit.com/
======
alifardoss
Property management made easy. Start for free! Collect rent. Charge late fees.
Get valuable insights. Manage your contractors. Fix repairs. Chat with
renters. Start for free!

~~~
verdverm
You should use "Show HN" if you built it, it's more topical

~~~
alifardoss
Got you.

